# Purolator Shmurolator (RANT)



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

(Please be aware that I know this is not a BIG deal in the grand scheme of things. I need to vent and ask questions. Thank you all in advance for not responding with "You need to take it easy, man." posts)

I've had it! 

I ordered my iPod nano last Wednesday evening.

I paid for expedited shipping.

It left Apple on Friday morning.

Apple decided to use Purolator rather than FedEx.

Purolator has no record of the package.

How is this expedited? Others have had their iPod nano's delivered yesterday via FedEx.

Anyone else have their expedited Purolator deliveries take this long?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

We all hate Purolator. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=30472&page=1&pp=10&highlight=purolator

I feel your pain and yes, you're not alone.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I feel your pain too, though I've never had a real problem with Purolator. That said, I definitely prefer FedEx. 

For future reference, by all accounts, paying for expedited shipping is rarely worth it. I've always had amazing service getting stuff from Apple really quickly with just their regular shiping.

Hope your nano arrives soon and your pain turns to joy


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

Spoke to someone at Purolator. He told me my tracking number CANNOT be a Purolator number. He said he's never seen a Purolator tracking number begin with MAN before.

Called Apple, they too have never heard of a Purolator tracking number beginning with MAN.

Two possibilities: Not Purolator or wrong tracking number.

I hate not knowing what is going on... FedEx has spoiled me with great service, delivery times, and tracking...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Spoke to someone at Purolator. He told me my tracking number CANNOT be a Purolator number. He said he's never seen a Purolator tracking number begin with MAN before.
> 
> Called Apple, they too have never heard of a Purolator tracking number beginning with MAN.
> 
> Two possibilities: Not Purolator or wrong tracking number.


You were owned with that mistake. I feel your pain.

Typically, I've gotten fairly decent service via Purolator, though like others, I prefer FedEx's service overall.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Do you know where your package is coming from? If it's Purolator, I'll guess the package originated in Canada as 'Sooner-or-Later' does not have its own infrastructure in the US. They use agents, AFAIK and they did have dealings with DHL on the US side, but that relationship may be coming to an end as DHL is heavily entering the Canadian market. Expedited shipping should be 1-2 days max...after shipping.


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

An email from Apple last week told me it was coming from Elk Grove, CA in the USA.

An Apple employee told me yesterday that it shipped from Johnstown, PA.

Either way, I'm starting to hope it misses the 3-6 business days claim from Apple so I can get a refund on my 13$ for expedited shipping and maybe even something else for my pain and suffering...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

My Mac Mini took 7 days to arrive since its "Shipping" date from California. Blame four days to go from the Apple drop off to the airport 90km away. Took a few days vacation in Nashville, then I had it the next day. I was annoyed I paid $27 for expedited shipping as well.


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

I just got the nano!

It wasn't shipped by Purolator but by Day & Ross... large trucking company.

Off to enjoy my new toy!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

My 4GB iPod nano shipped this afternoon after I ordered it late last night. It's coming via FedEx. Should be here on Thursday.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

i ordered my nano on Sunday morning, it was shipped monday morning, and arrived by purolator tuesday afternoon. this was all using the free shipping. i think purolator is canada's fedex. oh, and i did have tracking down to the "On vehicle for delivery".


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Be aware that anything that ships from the US to Canada runs into a huge problem. The border!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Be aware that anything that ships from the US to Canada runs into a huge problem. The border!


Wrong....it's the power-tripping putzes that call themselves 'Customs Agents'.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Ordered an iPod Nano Wednesday after the announcement, received it the following Monday, via Purolator. It's fantastic. My wife wanted one too.

Ordered another iPod Nano Monday, shipped the next day (yesterday), unfortunately, the carrier is Same-Day-Right-Away, uhg! Who knows when it will arrive.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Forgot to mention, each order was with regular shipping (no charge).


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe, just maybe...

When Mailboxes Etc. becomes The UPS Store here in Canada (changes should be happening before the end of the year) Apple will trash Purolator as an option altogether...

Here's hopin', because I despise Purloator as much as the next gal!

Mel


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Maybe, just maybe...
> 
> When Mailboxes Etc. becomes The UPS Store here in Canada (changes should be happening before the end of the year) Apple will trash Purolator as an option altogether...
> 
> ...


UPS Store or UPSS is a four letter word...  

Actually I do have a Mailboxes Etc mailbox, I find it well worth the cost and they sign for all my packages so I don't have to be home or having to chase down my parcels later on. Very convenient when you do a lot of on-line shopping.


----------

